# growth spurts and appetite changes??



## reenybean25 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hugo is a little over a year old and I've noticed in the past two weeks that his eating habits have changed drastically. Occasionally, when he was a younger little guy, he had fluctuations with meal times but recently he has been holding back from meals until almost 5 in the evening! He isn't sick, or tired, or anything like that...he just doesn't seem to be hungry until then(and he'll eat small pieces of food/treats) But when he does start eating...WATCH OUT!!! He's like a teenage boy and has an appetite that is unsatiable! He will whine and whine while scratching at his bag of dog food as if he is starving to death! I know the Havanese are picky eaters but I'm thinking this is maybe some kind of hormonal situation or growth spurt or something??? He eats his last meal at 12 midnight...I know that's late for a lot of people but I am a night owl so bedtime is around that time for us and also he has bilious vomiting syndrome so he has to eat a big meal directly before bed so acid doesn't build up in his tummy overnight and cause him to vomit the next morning. Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone else's Havanese had the same or similar appetite issues around this age?? I feel bad...I definitely don't want my little buddy going hungry


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Bilious vomiting syndrome, I've never heard of that. Was that a vet diagnosis? Anyway, just wanted to chime in and say that Timmy goes through phases like Hugo too. I think a lot of his appetite has to do with the weather, if it's hot he doesn't seem to like to eat a lot and it's been really hot here. Most of the time when he does skip a meal it's breakfast, he's generally always hungry for dinner. If Hugo seems like he's drinking, not losing weight and acting normally I'd just keep an eye on it. If you are concerned though going to the vet to rule out anything major might put your mind to rest.


----------



## reenybean25 (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks for the reply! yes the bilious vomiting syndrome was diagnosed by a vet. I had never heard it before either, but apparently the acid in his tummy builds up too much overnight and he'll throw up that yellow or white foam unless he eats right before he goes to bed. I'm in southern Delaware and the past couple of weeks have been gorgeous so i don't think it has to do with that. He's coming off of antibiotics so maybe that could be it...he had a little staph infection two weeks ago. or maybe just a phase. He's not losing weight or acting any different than normal so i'll just keep an eye on him. as we speak he's scratching and whining at me for our nightly walk so i better be on my way lol!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

Does he live raw meaty bones or chew bones? We give our dog Chloe chew bones and sometimes meaty bones to satisfy her chewing habit and help on digestive system, she has more firm and chalky poop since then.


----------

